# Navigation Issues - Text + IPod Controls



## Vidarious (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello All,

I just purchased my first Nissan (2015 Rogue - SL). I live in Ontario Canada. I am having two issues with the navigation I was hoping to get some feedback on:

1. I can't get text messaging working. I have a IPhone 5 and IPhone 5s. I've connected them up via bluetooth and also tried directly connecting via USB. When I receive texts nothing displays or happens. I have also tried using the voice activation "Read Text" and "Send Text" but the reply I get is "Send Text Not Available". I have also ensured that Text Messaging is ENABLED in the navigation setting.

2. The second issue is when I connect my phone and play music that is on the phone I have no controls for PLAY/PAUSE on the navigation or buttons. I have to play the songs via the phone controls. Also, if I use the NEXT option on the steering wheel the navigation goes to the next song in the playlist but pauses. I then have to use the phone to start playing. Bluetooth streaming works fine but has limited information. 

Any ideas?


----------



## discotea (Oct 15, 2015)

turn on notification on your bt connection to your phone. Go to setting, bluetooth, Select my rogue by the > to the right side of the bar and then turn notification on.


----------

